# Any remarkable people in lower Alentejo ?



## Aden'Soph

Just an idea .... but are there any readers we can meet up with occasionally to learn about the lower Alentejo region ... its history, culture,gastronomy, arts, crafts etc etc. Walking or driving about, visiting. Nothing too formally organised such as naming the group, giving each other titles, positions or responsibilities. We are over towards Beja but have wheels .... Portuguese speakers and / or nationality particularly welcome !


----------



## Liesbetje

Aden'Soph said:


> Just an idea .... but are there any readers we can meet up with occasionally to learn about the lower Alentejo region ... its history, culture,gastronomy, arts, crafts etc etc. Walking or driving about, visiting. Nothing too formally organised such as naming the group, giving each other titles, positions or responsibilities. We are over towards Beja but have wheels .... Portuguese speakers and / or nationality particularly welcome !


Hi there Aden'Soph!

Great idea!

I wouldn't call myself remarkable, but in case you'd meet some of this people, I'd very much like to join!

I'm living near Santiago do Cacèm and have limited acces to a car (company car, but when nobody else needs it and my boss agrees, I can use it) and can easily take busses from Santiago.

I'd love to hear from you!
Liesbet


----------



## siobhanwf

Liesbetje said:


> Hi there Aden'Soph!
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> I wouldn't call myself remarkable, but in case you'd meet some of this people, I'd very much like to join!
> 
> I'm living near Santiago do Cacèm and have limited acces to a car (company car, but when nobody else needs it and my boss agrees, I can use it) and can easily take busses from Santiago.
> 
> I'd love to hear from you!
> Liesbet


Hi Liesbet, and a very warm welcome to the forum :clap2:
We hope you enjoy taking part and will contribute regularly. 
If you wish to contact Aden'Soph you can do so via the PM system once you have made 5 contributions (psots)


----------



## Liesbetje

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Liesbet, and a very warm welcome to the forum :clap2:
> We hope you enjoy taking part and will contribute regularly.
> If you wish to contact Aden'Soph you can do so via the PM system once you have made 5 contributions (psots)



Thanks Siobhan! Btw, I loooooove your signature :-D


----------



## donuts

Liesbetje said:


> Hi there Aden'Soph!
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> I wouldn't call myself remarkable, but in case you'd meet some of this people, I'd very much like to join!
> 
> I'm living near Santiago do Cacèm and have limited acces to a car (company car, but when nobody else needs it and my boss agrees, I can use it) and can easily take busses from Santiago.
> 
> I'd love to hear from you!
> Liesbet


Hi Liesbet,

We live between Santiago and Cercal on the N120. Nice to know there is another english speaker in the area! Perhaps we need to start up our own group  

Donuts


----------



## Liesbetje

donuts said:


> Hi Liesbet,
> 
> We live between Santiago and Cercal on the N120. Nice to know there is another english speaker in the area! Perhaps we need to start up our own group
> 
> Donuts


Are there more people from this region around here? Anyway if you guys like to have coffee at some point, give me a yell. I thinks this website has a private messaging system, so that's easy!


----------



## donuts

Liesbetje said:


> Are there more people from this region around here? Anyway if you guys like to have coffee at some point, give me a yell. I thinks this website has a private messaging system, so that's easy!



I guess I need to notch up more posts before I can pm you. Coffee sounds good though.

Donuts


----------



## siobhanwf

donuts said:


> I guess I need to notch up more posts before I can pm you. Coffee sounds good though.
> 
> Donuts


Yep Donuts you need 5 to PM....but don't stop there


----------



## angelbrown

Liesbetje said:


> Are there more people from this region around here? Anyway if you guys like to have coffee at some point, give me a yell. I thinks this website has a private messaging system, so that's easy!


Hello,

I live between Santiago do Cacem and Sines and would be in interested in meeting up. 
I'm loving living here, wish I could speak Portuguese though, can't find any language courses in Santiago.
I arrived here last October after spending 5 years in France but feel more at home here, the Portuguese are so welcoming.

Angel


----------



## siobhanwf

angelbrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live between Santiago do Cacem and Sines and would be in interested in meeting up.
> I'm loving living here, wish I could speak Portuguese though, can't find any language courses in Santiago.
> I arrived here last October after spending 5 years in France but feel more at home here, the Portuguese are so welcoming.
> 
> Angel



Hi Angel and a very warm welcome to Expatforum. Great to see you on here. I hope that this qwill be the first of many posts! Once you have made 5 posts you can then speak directly by PM the others in the Alentejo.


----------



## angelbrown

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Angel and a very warm welcome to Expatforum. Great to see you on here. I hope that this qwill be the first of many posts! Once you have made 5 posts you can then speak directly by PM the others in the Alentejo.


Thank you for your very kind welcome, I look forward to being more active on the website


----------



## donuts

angelbrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live between Santiago do Cacem and Sines and would be in interested in meeting up.
> I'm loving living here, wish I could speak Portuguese though, can't find any language courses in Santiago.
> I arrived here last October after spending 5 years in France but feel more at home here, the Portuguese are so welcoming.
> 
> Angel


Hello Angel, 

We struggled to find anywhere to learn portuguese as well, we have just started lessons in V.N.Milfontes. I can email/post details if the forum rules allow 
Totally agree re Portuguese making you feel welcome.

Hopefully, once we have all notched up enough messages, we can arrange to meet up.

Donuts


----------



## angelbrown

donuts said:


> Hello Angel,
> 
> We struggled to find anywhere to learn portuguese as well, we have just started lessons in V.N.Milfontes. I can email/post details if the forum rules allow
> Totally agree re Portuguese making you feel welcome.
> 
> Hopefully, once we have all notched up enough messages, we can arrange to meet up.
> 
> Donuts


Hello Donuts,

Thank you very much for your reply. If allowed I would love to have details of where lessons are. Someone suggested a tutor in Porto Cova but my husband and I spoke to everyone we could there and no one had heard of anyone teaching Portuguese.
Didn't matter it was a lovely day out.

Look forward to being able to meet up.

Angel


----------



## siobhanwf

donuts said:


> Hello Angel,
> 
> We struggled to find anywhere to learn portuguese as well, we have just started lessons in V.N.Milfontes. I can email/post details if the forum rules allow
> Totally agree re Portuguese making you feel welcome.
> 
> Hopefully, once we have all notched up enough messages, we can arrange to meet up.
> 
> Donuts


Only two more posts to go donuts...so get posting :clap2: 
Why not introduce yourself?


----------



## Aden'Soph

*Remarkable people in lower Alentejo ?*



Aden'Soph said:


> Just an idea .... but are there any readers we can meet up with occasionally to learn about the lower Alentejo region ... its history, culture,gastronomy, arts, crafts etc etc. Walking or driving about, visiting. Nothing too formally organised such as naming the group, giving each other titles, positions or responsibilities. We are over towards Beja but have wheels .... Portuguese speakers and / or nationality particularly welcome !



Thanks for these replies. Keep them coming and we can firm up a coffee somewhere nearer the coast. As we seem to be more easterly than some replies - unless there is a late rush of easterners that causes a split in the group before it has even formed. Humans .... bah!

As an example of the sort of thing we can chat about, if not too heavy a subject - amongst much else - is surnames. 

Why so many animal, bird and plant family names .. were these arabs or Jews 'pretending' to have converted to christianity, as often happened apparently in reverse with christians in the eastern med when over run by Islamics centuries ago. A secret signal to similar others that 'we are still believers'.

And what about the British and French Peninsula War soldiers who never went home. Passing over to their off spring their regiments speciality like Lança ... and how else do we have a local calling himself Jones the Optician ?


----------



## canoeman

Majority of Camras do offer Portuguese language courses, but i believe they need certain numbers a bit like UK night school


----------



## Liesbetje

donuts said:


> We struggled to find anywhere to learn portuguese as well, we have just started lessons in V.N.Milfontes.


Hey donuts,

Would you mind sharing the details of these lessons with me as well? Thank you!

Btw peeps, I have today, tomorrow and maybe wednesday as well off (it's always very short notice on my job) so if somebody is intrested in a last minute meet up, give me a yell!

All the best,
Liesbet


----------



## siobhanwf

Aden'Soph said:


> And what about the British and French Peninsula War soldiers who never went home. Passing over to their off spring their regiments speciality like Lança ... and how else do we have a local calling himself Jones the Optician ?



Well the saying goes..."Wherever Wellington trod, a fair flower grows"


----------



## HJC

*Hello from Ferreira*

Hi there . 

I live near Ferreira, so not far from Beja. 
Nice to see some local English folks on the forum. 

There are quite a few English around here and I know a lady who helps me with my language lessons. I am sure she would do a group or one to one lessons.

I would like to maybe meet for coffee with other people if it can be arranged.

H :clap2::clap2:


----------



## donuts

Liesbetje said:


> Hey donuts,
> 
> Would you mind sharing the details of these lessons with me as well? Thank you!
> 
> Btw peeps, I have today, tomorrow and maybe wednesday as well off (it's always very short notice on my job) so if somebody is intrested in a last minute meet up, give me a yell!
> 
> All the best,
> Liesbet


Ola,

I checked with Paula that she was happy for me to pass on her contact details, I thought she may have found us such a challenge that it may have put her off, but no she is happy to oblige!

Tried to post with Paula's email but received 'no can do message' will post another reply with info.

Re meeting up for coffee, family here till end of month (phew) but after that we'd really like to meet up. Nice to see people on the forum from the Alentejo, well done Aden'Soph for flushing us out :clap2:

Donuts


----------



## donuts

Well, still struggling to post with email address.

We had a frustrating afternoon with Santiago Camara and this is proving to be frustrating as well, just one of those days I guess.

I'll try again after this message, I must have posted enough now 

Donuts


----------



## HJC

Hi Aden'soph,

Which side of Beja are you? East or West. 

H


----------



## donuts

donuts said:


> Well, still struggling to post with email address.
> 
> We had a frustrating afternoon with Santiago Camara and this is proving to be frustrating as well, just one of those days I guess.
> 
> I'll try again after this message, I must have posted enough now
> 
> Donuts


PM me for Paula's email

Donuts


----------



## alliantce

Aden'Soph said:


> Just an idea .... but are there any readers we can meet up with occasionally to learn about the lower Alentejo region ... its history, culture,gastronomy, arts, crafts etc etc. Walking or driving about, visiting. Nothing too formally organised such as naming the group, giving each other titles, positions or responsibilities. We are over towards Beja but have wheels .... Portuguese speakers and / or nationality particularly welcome !


Not sure about remarkable...but would love to meet some english families in Alentejo. Lived in England for 20 years, back to Portugal (home) since 2010. Do miss small things from England (MOTD, Breakfast, BBC, etc). So meeting up with English families settling in Alentejo, and maybe create a community/group, might be a win-win situation for everyone.

Suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Coaster19

We have a house in santa cruz nr santiago do cacem, living in UK, my wife is portueguese at the moment we are in portugal on 1st Sept until 15th Anyone around Santa Cruz like to meet up for a coffee and chat in english lol. As when Im there Im the only english person in the village. Pm me your details


----------

